# Full setup, Sage Dual Boiler + Mahlkonig K30ES



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey fellas, I decided to get rid of my own gear that hasn't been used at all for the last 6 months (Moccamaster for the win) so I'm coming to you to ask for a valuation of my whole espresso gear:

1. Sage Dual Boiler with:

-4 Tampers

-2 Distribution tools

-2 Portafilters, dual spout one and bottomless one

-5 baskets, 1 or 2 are VST

-puck bin

-milk jug

Condition is V.Good with classic scratches on bottom

2. Mahlkonig K30ES with short hopper and wooden lid. Burrs maybe had 10kg put through them. Again V.Good condition.

All pictures here:


http://imgur.com/s5RPXYQ


What do you think?


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Whoosh.

Somebody is getting a nice setup...


----------



## RumbleToots (Jun 25, 2020)

Sorry to post here without helping with the valuation but this is exactly the setup I've been looking for. Any news on if this will be listed on the sale page?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

More info needed. Age of both items....shot count on grinder. Sage products are a liability outside of the warranty period and the early Mahlkonigs without the more modern cartridge system retention monsters. All these things will affect any valuation


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

Gosh, I've bought both of them used so I have no idea how old are they, when I come back home I will try to figure out age of both of them from stickers or something.


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

RumbleToots said:


> Sorry to post here without helping with the valuation but this is exactly the setup I've been looking for. Any news on if this will be listed on the sale page?


Understandable, that's how I snatched this setup before. Give me a week, let's see what it's worth and then we can take it further if you like


----------



## RumbleToots (Jun 25, 2020)

Sconner said:


> Understandable, that's how I snatched this setup before. Give me a week, let's see what it's worth and then we can take it further if you like


 sounds good to me


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> More info needed. Age of both items....shot count on grinder. Sage products are a liability outside of the warranty period and the early Mahlkonigs without the more modern cartridge system retention monsters. All these things will affect any valuation


Finally came back from my holiday and I can report that shot counters are:
Single 5314
Double 21456

In regards to age of both machines I have no idea, as I bought both of them second hand from this forum.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sconner said:


> Finally came back from my holiday and I can report that shot counters are:
> Single 5314
> Double 21456
> 
> In regards to age of both machines I have no idea, as I bought both of them second hand from this forum.


 Your sage is around 5.5 years old and you paid £500 for it when you purchased it 2 years ago..

The grinder I don't know but label might well give you the age of the grinder.


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> Your sage is around 5.5 years old and you paid £500 for it when you purchased it 2 years ago..
> The grinder I don't know but label might well give you the age of the grinder.


Perfect, i was trying to browse my posts on Tapatalk but it only showed me the ones that I started. 
On the Mahlkonig label there's 4/13 which I think we can assume is production date.

So all in all it would make:
7yr old Ginder
5.5yr old Machine

How does it stand on the market?


----------



## RumbleToots (Jun 25, 2020)

I just wanted to chime in and say that I'd still be very interested in these items despite their age and concerns of the known longevity issues of sage & mahlkonig. Having said that I think it would have to be a pretty great deal price-wise for me to take on the risk. Hope that's okay to say, I'm sure you've taken great care of them


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

RumbleToots said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say that I'd still be very interested in these items despite their age and concerns of the known longevity issues of sage & mahlkonig. Having said that I think it would have to be a pretty great deal price-wise for me to take on the risk. Hope that's okay to say, I'm sure you've taken great care of them


I think that I'm pretty good with keeping stuff in good condition. Maybe not so much about the grinder since I'm not really sure what kind of maintenance it would need other than occasional clean and vacuum. But the coffee machine was used with either filtered or bottled water, descaped every 1-3 months from my memory. And backflushed every two weeks when it was in use.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Others may disagree, but your machine has no value whatsoever. Sage products are not designed with longevity in mind. Spares are pretty hard to come buy and only one authorised service agent in the UK. You have done exceptionally well to get this far with its far!

The grinder I am not so unto date on these days. The K30 suffered fro big retention problems until Mahlkonig changed the cassette system over which sorted many of the problems. I am guessing around £500 if it has been changed, £300 if it has not......but others will possibly know more


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Others may disagree, but your machine has no value whatsoever. Sage products are not designed with longevity in mind. Spares are pretty hard to come buy and only one authorised service agent in the UK. You have done exceptionally well to get this far with its far!
> The grinder I am not so unto date on these days. The K30 suffered fro big retention problems until Mahlkonig changed the cassette system over which sorted many of the problems. I am guessing around £500 if it has been changed, £300 if it has not......but others will possibly know more


Gosh, have to say that it sounds pretty rough. Being honest I was expecting something in 1000 ball park. Anyway, I value your opinion but it would be great to hear other opinions as well.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Sconner said:


> Gosh, have to say that it sounds pretty rough. Being honest I was expecting something in 1000 ball park. Anyway, I value your opinion but it would be great to hear other opinions as well.


 Why dont you put it in the for sale at what you would like and see what happens! People have very different ideas on what they would be will to pay for things. Someone will vast knowledge on coffee equipment wont want to buy it, but someone just starting out may! You only have to look on ebay, the amount of time you see second hand stuff sell for not much less that it costs brind new.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Sconner said:


> Gosh, have to say that it sounds pretty rough. Being honest I was expecting something in 1000 ball park. Anyway, I value your opinion but it would be great to hear other opinions as well.


Some old schoolers on this forum have always looked down the Sage. If it worked for 5.5 years for you, it does sound like it's been robust so far and who knows how longer it will go for. Funny as a lot of members have no problems with problem riddled ACS machines and a grinder with a Kitchenaid motor...

If I were looking for a set up, £1k would look more than reasonable for such setup. You get a good flat burr grinder (that was used in competitions before?) and a dual boiler machine that was looked after. Actually, £1k would be a steal in my mind.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

PPapa said:


> Some old schoolers on this forum have always looked down the Sage. If it worked for 5.5 years for you, it does sound like it's been robust so far and who knows how longer it will go for. Funny as a lot of members have no problems with problem riddled ACS machines and a grinder with a Kitchenaid motor...
> 
> If I were looking for a set up, £1k would look more than reasonable for such setup. You get a good flat burr grinder (that was used in competitions before?) and a dual boiler machine that was looked after. Actually, £1k would be a steal in my mind.


 Just so as I fully understand you......you are suggesting his kit is worth £1000......how would you split the valuation up then? And for the record, I have had a lot more Sage products than you. I have no bias against them. They work well when they work but at 5 1/2 years old with no known history you would not be brave buying it. You would be an idiot......which are you?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Just so as I fully understand you......you are suggesting his kit is worth £1000......how would you split the valuation up then? And for the record, I have had a lot more Sage products than you. I have no bias against them. They work well when they work but at 5 1/2 years old with no known history you would not be brave buying it. You would be an idiot......which are you?


I bought a refurb low-end Sage off eBay before, so count me as an idiot who was brave for doing that. I used it for a while before I sold it. It's a gamble, but it always is with any second hand machine.

All I'm saying is that if I were looking for a setup for £1k, I'd be stupid enough to go for it. But then I'd spend as much as possible for a decent grinder. Without E37s or Mythos, there's nothing much that represents a good value where you can also fit in a decent 58mm group machine as well as a good grinder.

Is it ideal for home use or would it be my go to choice? Of course not, but then I'm happy enough with EK43s and LR.

Can you point to a better setup of a dual boiler with a decent flat burr grinder for a £1k?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Ppapa

The grinder is a reasonable grinder, or was. There are many things as good if not better available if you hunt. We do not know (and it sounds as if the op does not either) if the K30ES has had the expensive modifications needed to make it a half reasonable grinder or not, so no one can really value it any better. At £500 plus, you are in Niche territory.......so what? I always preferred big lumps of grinders and there will aways be a market for it. Once we know the cassette situation, the the grinder since it is low volume becomes desirable. I still stand by my comments regarding the Sage. Outside of warranty, it is a liability. Any 5 year old db will be worth £500 (Expobar upwards) to £1000 plus, but that is because they use fairly standard industry components.....the Sage does not. I would look for a coffee museum!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

@dfk41 not everyone wants a conical - that was my point that finding something reasonably priced isn't that easy. Yes, you can hunt down deals. I think I sold my e37s for just over £500 back in the day.

I'd rather go back to an on demand flat with more retention than to a conical. It's a shame nothing is as home friendly as Niche for such price range.

I don't think we are contributing to a valuation thread - I would suggest OP to stick it for sale for the price OP is happy about and see how it goes. Current times don't lead to luxury items at the moment, but coffee gear at home can be seen as a necessity







.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, agree with much of what you have said, but......if the op sells the pair as a package for £1000, on the basis that it is a package, second hand, no warranty etc etc then it is caveat emptor, so £300 and £700 is the starting point. No one can complain at that but a newbie has to realise he is buying a semi decent grinder that may or may not need modded along with a machine that is not in the same class. I like the Sage DB having had 4 but they were new and bought very keenly. Remember, at different times of the year it is often possible to buy a Sage DB for under £700


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

Coo, thanks for your input fellas! It'll land in classifieds in a moment with first refusal going to @*RumbleToots *until the end of the day.


----------

